# Hanging heat mat inside tank?



## Fran (14 Aug 2015)

Hi all,, my emersed tank is up and running for the last couple of days but I'm worried about humidity inside the tank. I have been misting twice a day with dilute ferts and no problems so far. However,, I'm worried about the temperature and humidity. I have mini pelia and monte carlo on there and reckon they will need higher temperature and humidity. My living room is around 20 degrees at the moment. Its too late to put a mat under the tank as its scaped already but would a mat hanging in the tank work? Cheers.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi Fran, I don't Think so ?? Its like lighting units above water they have to have an ip number or something like that so if they get damp or wet it won't kill you


----------



## zozo (14 Aug 2015)

what Roy sais.. If you have some light above it and covered it with foil, then 20 to 24 degrees will be sufficient. And humidity will stay high since you got the tank covered. Mosses arent so fuzzy about around 20 degrees isnt a problem for starting plants maybe a bit slower but not problematic.

for spraying you also could consider these wonderfull units.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400950084447?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

If you have room for it you could put it in a glass filled with fertilize enriched water. The advertisment says "hot" but it isn't, it's misting ultrasonic instead of steam, the vapor will contain the firts in the water and is same temp as the water in the glass. You'll need a 24 volt dc power supply with it if you have non.. They also come as set with power supp included for $ 10 more. They work pretty well on a timer. they stop auto when waterlevel is to low.

Im using it in to dry start some plants in the back on the high ground in my latest test subject. 10 minutes and the whole tank is clouded in fertilized mist..  It does a pretty good job. Placed it with a suckercup and a tierap to the glass


----------



## Fran (14 Aug 2015)

Cheers. I think I'll go with the fogger. I wonder if I put it in a plastic bottle with the top cut off and a aquarium heater set to about 24 degrees would that spread mist of that temperature around the tank??


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi Fran, No The heater will only warm up the water around it in the bottle.You need flow around the heater to disperse the heat around the water column.In the bottle it will just shut down as the water in the bottle rise's.too the temp the the heater is set at ..


----------



## Fran (15 Aug 2015)

Ahh yes, makes sense. Thanks for reply. I'll just try the fogger inside a botle of room temp water and see how it goes. Cheers.


----------

